# My santa fe switcher working hard



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

so when i got this santa fe switcher it didn't work. after taking it apart and fixing it up a little, it now works! here are some pics 





















http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2176&c=4

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2175&c=4

its a tyco

comment please


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Komodo, 

That's a cool little engine... :thumbsup:
Are you planning on building a table layout? With your lighthouse it could be shorline railroad with a dock for loading and unloading ships. 

Greg


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

well, it seems that you are ready for the next step. look into a wooden board that you can slide under your bed.

i have a pair of these switchers. while they are toys i happen to like them a lot for some reason. so somewhere in future i will be looking for ways to improve them, get some more detail, increase weight, perhaps a re-motor and install decoder of course.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

K-Man, that lil switcher of yours pulls a pretty good load!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Hey Komodo,
> 
> That's a cool little engine... :thumbsup:
> Are you planning on building a table layout? With your lighthouse it could be shorline railroad with a dock for loading and unloading ships.
> ...


thx, yes i am planning to move my layout to a table in a few weeks. 
i picked up the light house for 25 cents at a garage sale ( suppose to be a candle holder ) . and thanks for your advice, i might try that!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

tankist said:


> well, it seems that you are ready for the next step. look into a wooden board that you can slide under your bed.
> 
> i have a pair of these switchers. while they are toys i happen to like them a lot for some reason. so somewhere in future i will be looking for ways to improve them, get some more detail, increase weight, perhaps a re-motor and install decoder of course.


actually im moving downstairs into the "spare room". where i can still enjoy my trains! i can get a 4x8 table down there =).
good to hear you have some! mine gets tired out after 25 minutes lol. I think its a better pusher than puller


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Reckers said:


> K-Man, that lil switcher of yours pulls a pretty good load!


it could pull more but not all of my rolling stock have the same couplings i had it pushing 10 cars on the inner layout! it gets tired quick.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Komodo
I like the little switchers too I have a 4 wheeled one and its tough but like you said it also pushes better that it pulls. I don't have a picture of it but will get one and post it.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Rocky Mountian said:


> Komodo
> I like the little switchers too I have a 4 wheeled one and its tough but like you said it also pushes better that it pulls. I don't have a picture of it but will get one and post it.


cool, mines a 4 wheeler too. 2 on each side ( durp. ) and you should post a pic.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Those Tyco switchers use the same Power Torque motor and gear box as all of there other diesel locomotives from that time. I have seen videos on YouTube that show the motor being upgraded using one from a CD-Rom drive tray. I have not tried this myself though. I have thought of buying an old dead Tyco just to try this.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I did'nt know that was a tyco I have this one it's a revel and needs a drive shaft.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

ohhh a new haven, looks pretty cool. hope you get it going!


----------

